# Egg Yolks-High in Cholesterol But They're Good For You



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2012)

Just read this article in The Atlantic.  Food for thought.  More confusion in the, "What's good for you and what's bad for you..." battle.


Sunny-Side Up: In Defense of Eggs - Kristin Wartman - The Atlantic


I just do what I want.  You can make yourself crazy following the trends.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 28, 2012)

I eat a lot of eggs. What I don't eat are a lot of fried foods or foods with added sugar. There is also the debate that sugar contributes to higher cholesterol levels because the human body was not designed to eat foods high in added sugar. The great egg debate will continue. Eggs are, however, the gold standard by which percentage of protein in a food is determined. Eggs are considered the perfect source of protein. How much fat a yolk contains depends on many factors--whether the chickens are battery farm chickens or free range, and what the chickens eat. 

Free-range eggs have about 1/3 of the cholesterol that battery-farm eggs have. Also, how much fat one consumes on a daily basis has to be factored in. And, the cholesterol in eggs is not blood serum cholesterol, it is dairy cholesterol. 

I'll keep eating eggs, but restrict my poutine consumption to 3-4x/year.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 28, 2012)

I eat eggs for breakfast 3-4 days out of every week. I'm not worried.

I don't put a lot of stock in the food research that's out there. It's just too subjective. Most of these studies tend to only look at one thing, without taking into consideration all of the thousands of other factors that might affect it. On top of that, much of the research is done by pharmaceutical companies, who have an interest in selling you things like Lipitor.

And, as the article points out, "More than 60 percent of all heart attacks occur in people with normal cholesterol levels and the majority of people with high cholesterol never suffer heart attacks."

Food for thought.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...Food for thought.




Exactly.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I eat eggs for breakfast 3-4 days out of every week. I'm not worried.
> 
> I don't put a lot of stock in the food research that's out there. It's just too subjective. Most of these studies tend to only look at one thing, without taking into consideration all of the thousands of other factors that might affect it. On top of that, much of the research is done by pharmaceutical companies, who have an interest in selling you things like Lipitor.
> 
> ...


+1

Genetics have to enter into the picture as well. 

And, what else are people eating? Packaged foods? Prepared foods? Heavy sauces? To really determine if eggs are the culprits, the people would have to have the same BMI, the same genes, eat the same diet in portion-controlled portions, same exercise regime...too many variables to make eggs the culprit, IMO. But, what do I know--I prepare most of what I eat from scratch, limit the amount of meat I eat, keep portion sizes down, and don't eat a lot of sugar. I buy about 4-6 lb of white sugar/year. Most of that I use for bread and butter pickles and cookies at Christmas time.


----------



## dvidsnders (Aug 30, 2012)

I usually eat egg during breakfast and egg yolk is the part I love to eat.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 30, 2012)

The more I read the more that I learn that diet alone isn't the culprit when it comes to heart disease.  When I was growing up cholesterol was evil, and now we are finding out that cholesterol in food doesn't really raise cholesterol in the blood.  Plant based saturated fats such as coconut and palm oil were evil, but now we are finding out that those are actually healthy fats for most.  The recurring theme seems to be that natural sources of fat tend to be the least harmful, the manufactured, processed fats that we were all told were better for us are the ones doing the most damage.

I don't think that the rise in heart disease, obesity, and diabetes can be contributed to one thing, I think that it is a perfect storm of heavily processed foods, lifestyle change, and maybe even the genetically modified foods that we've had thrust upon us. 

My doctor hinted at putting me on a statin to lower my LDL, I told him no, give me 6 months and I will get the rest of this weight off.  I have no history of heart disease in my family, and the side effects of statins are not worth it, all of my numbers were in line except that one, and I'm not worried, I exercise and eat well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

It wasn't until recently that med students had to take a course in nutrition. My thought is that mother nature doesn't make mistakes--eggs, coconut and palm oil. Just my thought.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> It wasn't until recently that med students had to take a course in nutrition. My thought is that mother nature doesn't make mistakes--eggs, coconut and palm oil. Just my thought.



My thinking has been more and more along the same lines in recent years.


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 30, 2012)

dvidsnders said:


> I usually eat egg during breakfast and egg yolk is the part I love to eat.



Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2012)

I eat what I like, too.  

I let my body tell me when to stop eating/drinking anything.  

I noticed that the effects of drinking caffeine was becoming so noticeable that it was uncomfortable.  After years (decades) of coffee drinking, I just couldn't handle it any more.  I still like the taste, but am satisfied with decaf now.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It wasn't until recently that med students had to take a course in nutrition. My thought is that mother nature doesn't make mistakes--eggs, coconut and palm oil. Just my thought.



So so true!

People fill their bodies with synthetic, chemical concoctions called "food" (which are packaged prettily and advertised amazingly well) and wonder why their bodies reacts inversely. The saddest part is, it isn't usually an instant bad reaction. The US health / weight issue isn't something that happened overnight, it's been years in the making.

Doctors are STILL handing out the same advice to people today that they did in FDRs time (eat less, exercise more, no red meat, blah blah blah). It didn't cure FDR of high-cholesterol then and it isn't curing anyone today. 

haha This is obviously a subject near and dear to my heart. Eat real food. Cook real food. <3


----------



## Zereh (Nov 20, 2012)

adversely not inversely! Hate when I spell the wrong word right.


----------



## cuppers (Nov 24, 2012)

Where would we be and what would we eat without eggs


----------

